# I'm just!... I don't even know!



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

This years has just sucked for me! This is just a mindless stupid rant but still! I mean for the love of Pete just give me a break world! As if deaths in our family wasn't bloody enough. When my junior year was ending my rat Ruby gets sick and I lean just how heartless my mother is! My cat i take in turns out to be pregnant in a house full of dogs! Stress from my brother moving to Austin to be closer to that crazy b word his with, that my family hates! Anxiety from my bf moving in cause let's face it! I wasn't expecting it to ever happen due to his crappy family always pulling him back! I get sick for a month and lose 10 lbs and now have even more anxiety! Me and my bf only have 2 classes together and no lunch together so I just sit in the hallway, stress! Ruby gets sick again and I constantly worry about her, but no my mother won't help me cause "You knew she wouldn't live long, she's just a rat." Kittens keep getting more annoying as they grow, turning my room into a wreck! The bloody light/fan doesn't work in my room anymore! Mental health is getting worth! My mom Puts the house up for sell even though she said she'd give it to me and my brother! After much worrying but hope for her, Ruby dies. Depressing and dull feelings leads me to just bury her at my moms, which at the time I forgotten was up for sell! Week of crying/mourning at school... some time later... HOUSE IS BOUGHT, SCADATLE BY THE END OF MONTH! Packing stuff and feeling abandoned by your mother as you will not follow her and stay with your dad... Stress from your step dad still acting like a (butt) to the animals! Stress due to staying in one place for so long. Anxiety due to mental health getting even worse. Anger cause you don't want to go to a different state for the summer cause of the animals and you hate leaving your state. Stress due to your dog having to move in at your dads and getting her and the other dogs to be friendly (which you still doubt will happen). One of you brothers get married and is now going to have a kid, anger rising. Sadness cause the American husky and getting older and slower, more sadness cause your grandma might have her dog put down due to back problems, flash backing sadness as your bf hairless rat seems to be getting older as well, but he keeps feeling you not to worry. He told you the same thing for your Ruby... Anger cause you can't find a VHS movie you really love and fear that it might be in storage with your brothers stuff... Slight irritation due to your favorite AU blog seeming completely dead now. Depressing from always feeling alone at home. Sadness as you unpack your things to add to your room at your dads... Crumbling because you're almost at your breaking point, but you don't want your family to know how you feel in fear they won't comfort you... Crying because this was alot to get off your chest, but you're in fear that you'll be judged...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Hugs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks :"3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time.  It'll get better! Keep your head up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Yea I just hope everything starts to just slow down and let me adjust


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Just remember, somebody out there ways has it worse than you. At least you have somewhere to live. 
I hope things get better for you xx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Hugs!! Sorry that this year has been so hard on you


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Senior year will be over before you know it... and then suddenly youre 3 years out of graduation, struggling with college and living on your own, and it feels like the same thing all over again...

Take some deep breaths and focus on things that make you happy. It doesnt matter if someone has it "worse than you", you matter to you. Some self-reflection and self-attention is always good. Take a mental health day, try to spend it somewhere that makes you happy. With your boyfriend, with your friends, at the mall, at the park, with your animals, anywhere you feel at peace.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys :"3 you are all too kind. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

On my way to class so I can't say much right now, though I will later. But I will say, many of us understand how you feel. And it's okay to let it out  give yourself a rest..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Biiiiig hugz!!! I somewhat know how you're feeling, this year has been a tough one for me too but I know things can only get better!
Just remember, optimism breeds success!! Stay positive. Xoxo 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Just messaged you instead. Feel better!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

